# Marcus Thornton



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

traded to Hornets from the Heat. For 2 future 2nd round picks.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> traded to Hornets from the Heat. For 2 future 2nd round picks.


This absolutely saves the night for me. He is exactly the type of player the Hornets need off the bench or playing next to Chris Paul. I still don't like the Collison pick. I would have much rathered a Sam Young/DeJuan Blair/Derrick Brown/Toney Douglas/Chase Budinger/B.J. Mullens/Casspi to go with Thornton than a combo of Collison and Thornton.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BJ Mullens and Marcus Thornton would've been a GREAT night...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think it was a good draft night for the Hornets. Now I'll just sit back and see what else happens.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

As time passes since the trade for Thornton, I'm becoming more content with and accepting of the Collison pick. I did not like it at all when it looked like it was just going to be Collison last night so it took me awhile to come down from that frustration high. We got Thornton to immediately help us with scoring off the bench. It was my goal to get some scoring help last night as there were alot of players that could score in the draft last night and that is a huge need of ours...mission accomplished. And Collison can spell CP3. The bench was helped out last night.

I know someone who has called several of the Hornets moves before they happened (trade for Chandler, Peja signing, etc). He said Blair was totally taken off the Hornets board due to concerns with his knees. He also said the Hornets board had this order: Collison, Maynor, Thornton. 

I'm also hearing that trades involving Tyson Chandler for Ben Wallace (buy him out) and/or involving Peja for Marcus Camby are being discussed. Don't know for sure if these will happen or when they could but either would help us out financially alot. I would much rather the Peja trade as I think Peja's contract is the biggest problem we have.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*N.O. deals to bring Thornton home*



> The wait -- more than three-and-a-half hours -- was longer than Marcus Thornton, or the Hornets, had expected.
> 
> The former standout LSU guard wasn't selected in Thursday's NBA draft until the 13th pick of the second round (43rd overall) by the Miami Heat. He was dealt another twist when his home-state Hornets acquired his rights for two second-round picks, one in 2010 and 2012.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-4/124599429492390.xml&coll=1


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on landing Thornton Hornets fans, I am happy for you guys and for Thornton. He's got a chance to do some serious damage with CP3 as his backcourt mate.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks GregOden.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Congrats on landing Thornton Hornets fans, I am happy for you guys and for Thornton. He's got a chance to do some serious damage with CP3 as his backcourt mate.


Thanks man...I'm really excited about it. How do you feel about what the Hawks have done? Trading for Jamal Crawford and drafting Jeff Teague leads me to believe they won't re-sign Bibby. I like Teague and would have rathered the Hornets take him than Collison but obviously you guys picked him 2 spots before us.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

just throwing this out there... Josh Heytvelt didnt get drafted last night. He was pegged as an early second rounder and I can only assume some sub par workouts are what killed his stock. If nothing else, extend an offer for the summer league team, a 6'11 big man with a jumpshot is something that would really help us off the bench.


----------

